# Does anyone grow Subwassertang without CO2



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I have tried several times to grow Subwassertang in my 45g tank with Excel and EI. My lighting is a little high for a low light tank so I decreased the op time to 8hr. This did not help. My Ph is 6.5. I have tried to tie it down loosely and then just let the balls lay on the bottom. It always melts. How do you grow yours?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I have tied it down and let it float in a PH of 6.6 with DIY co2 before. I've done it with pressurized co2, no co2 and occasional excel doses (for tanks without co2). It grew fine for me. From low-tech to high-tech. 
This is one plant that's pretty hard to kill. You'd have to try before you can kill it... 

With that being said, how high is your temp? Do you or inhabitants keep moving it? 
High temps can kill it, too cold can kill it too. I have put a ball next to my window before and it died off a little during the cold winter season. Constant disturbance shouldn't really kill this plant, though it might slow down its growth.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I tried to grow it the first few times in my 82 degree discus tank. I have not replaced the discus yet so the newly set up tank is at 76. I have two nano powerheads and all the plants move slightly. They never moved the free sunk balls around the tank. 
For me SW melts slowly. I have gotten several softball size and they melt the same way as the tiny blobs of the stuff. My light is about 1.2wpg on for 8hr (just down from 10hr) for this trial. I let the mush stay longer this time hoping that it might grow out from the center. No such luck. 
It is frustrating!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I have heard people say that excel tends to melt SW.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

Excel will melt any mosses, sag, or val. If you use any, the plants will at least turn brown and die off a little, but if you use a lot, it can quickly kill the whole plant.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Isnt SW a type algae? If so, wouldnt Excel kill it just like when it is used as a spot algaeside?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I grew it in a 5G Eclipse hex RCS tank. No heater, no ferts, no Co2, just the shrimp and water changes. Average water temp 75. NYC water is also soft. 

I think water temps for Discus are a bit to high for this plant.

It grew like crazy! Filled 80% of the tank in 9 months. 

I would just leave it be and let it do it's thing.

Started like this:










Went way beyond this:


----------



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

I grew it in small critter cage with no Co2, I did use Yamato Green fertilizer and plenty of light. I added no heater but did add cherry red shrimp and it grew quite well. My Ph is 7.4 
wilma


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

I use Excel on Fissiden and Christmas moss and it has done no harm, but I can't have vals or swords. I think I will try some SW in my hospital tank without excell just to see what it does. The next plant I want to try is Utricularia graminifolia (UG).


----------

